# Stems ending in ᄑ, ᄏ, ᄐ and ᄎ



## idialegre

Are all "verb" stems ending in ᄑ, ᄏ, ᄐ and ᄎ adjectives (or "qualitative verbs," if you prefer)?

I mean words like 싶다 and 같다.

The reason I ask is that I was wondering how to add the -데 ending to the stem of a verb ending in ᄑ, ᄏ, ᄐ or ᄎ. According to the rules in my book, it would have to be  stem + 는데, but that gives results like  --ᄑ는데, which I think are not possible.

Sorry if this is a convoluted way to ask the question. I could also ask it from the phonetic standpoint, that is, if ᄑ, ᄏ, ᄐ and ᄎ can ever be followed directly within one word by ᄂ, ᄆ  or ᄋ. My guess is that they cannot.

As always, I'm grateful for all answers!


----------



## kenjoluma

The verb I can think of right now is '갚다' (to pay back, esp. one's debt, favour, or to revenge).
And, as you already figured out, it is a verb. Sorry. I wish I could make it simple for you, but Korean is not. 


Also, 갚는데 (<갚다) is _very_ possible. Its pronunciation goes like this :[감는데]  

(갚는데 -> (phonetic value rule) -> 갑는데 -> (nasalization) -> 감는데, or, just simply you can try that pronunciation and will realize 감는데 is a reasonable conclusion by heart.)


Another verb with the consonants you listed is, 짚다 (to lean against something, to point at something, to assume a situation).
Hmm. More? 좇다 (to pursue an idea, to follow an ideology), 쫓다 (to follow something or someone to catch it)
읊다 (to recite a poem)...
훑다 (to scrub something off, to get something off the surface quickly, to skim a book, to search for something)
붙다 (to stick to something, to adhere, to cling)

I really can't think of any more. (pant)

All above can become: 짚는데, 좇는데, 쫓는데, 읊는데, 훑는데, 붙는데... And the pronunciations would be: [짐는데], [존는데], [쫀는데], [음는데], [훌른데], [분는데] respectively.


----------



## idialegre

Kenjoluma, thanks again for your elucidation. You cleared up exactly what I was confused about, namely, whether the rules of consonant assimilation also applied to sequences like ᄑ- ᄂ, ᄐ- ᄂ, ᄏ- ᄂ, ᄎ- ᄂ, etc. My instinct told me that they didn't, but obviously my instinct was wrong. My Korean "Sprachgefühl" still needs to develop.


----------

